# New thread for M123K



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by M123K 
Hi Andros,

Thank you for working on this site! I have honestly tried to avoid this topic for years, but I probably shouldn't, especially since my last labs came back. I had a total thyroidectomy in 1996 after a diagnosis of papillary cancer of the thyroid - what a ride. It took a lot out of me. I have three children, all boys, who were teenagers at the time. Thankfully my husband and I got through the cancer and my boys all made it through as well! It impacts the whole family. I am soon to be a grandmother and the last thing I want to do now is to face a potential health crisis again.

I have labs taken every year, with my thyroglobulin going to Mayo. In 2008 my thryoglobulin antibodies were 38, in 2009 they went up to 64, but Mayo didn't advise any different action to my physician at that time. This year, the results are 161 and my physician is advising me to follow up with my doc at Mayo. Unfortunately, I never saw a doctor at Mayo - they handle my blood work, and the oncologist who worked with me in 1996 here in town consulted with Mayo. So, I'm not quite sure what my next steps are. We live in a small town in North Dakota, so not a lot of experience in the community with this type of cancer. Have you heard from others who have had similar results with labs? I'm going to try to call Mayo tomorrow, but I'm guessing they're not going to say anything without an exam.

Ultimately, from the reading I've done, the biggest problem with the antibodies is that it may not be a problem, but it will negatively impact the lab results for thyroglobulin which is what they use for the cancer marker. If the results are false due to the presence of antibodies, I could miss the recurrence of cancer. Anything you've heard or seen would be appreciated. Thank you,

reply.........

If they are there then Thyroglobulin is likely on the rise and the Ab are there to keep them down. That would be an"indicator!"

Also, is your doctor keeping your TSH suppressed? All patients with thyroid cancer are supposed to have their TSH suppressed in order to prevent a come-back.

http://www.thyca.org/tsh-suppression.htm

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for this. Please read that link. They recommend an ulta-sound as a follow-up if there is any question.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The above is opinion only, not medical advice. No doctor degrees here. Please seek the advice of a qualified physician........ Andros

Graves' Disease, Lupus (Systemic & Discoid), Sjogren's and old age. Armour, 2 grains w/ 5 mcg. Cytomel daily.

Welcome all members! I want to urge you to join in and reply to other posters. Many of you know a lot of things that could really help some of our members so don't be bashful about replying to others.

Moved over from "Newbie" folder by Andros


----------



## M123K (Mar 17, 2010)

Thankfully they are and have been keeping my TSH suppressed, I am below .1 It's just this crazy increase in my antibodies that has me worried. I did talk to the nurse today, advised her to have the doc follow up with an endocrinologist, even if at Mayo, to get the right steps to happen. An ultrasound of my neck is a lot easier than the total body scan - that takes a pretty good chunk of healthy time when you have to go without the thyroid hormone for so long. Usually from the point of going down into hypothyroid until I am back up and normal again is about 3 months - tough stuff.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M123K said:


> Thankfully they are and have been keeping my TSH suppressed, I am below .1 It's just this crazy increase in my antibodies that has me worried. I did talk to the nurse today, advised her to have the doc follow up with an endocrinologist, even if at Mayo, to get the right steps to happen. An ultrasound of my neck is a lot easier than the total body scan - that takes a pretty good chunk of healthy time when you have to go without the thyroid hormone for so long. Usually from the point of going down into hypothyroid until I am back up and normal again is about 3 months - tough stuff.


Thank God! A lot of docs don't know to do that!! I am relieved to hear this.

"If" you have to go off your thyroxine, you can be placed on T3 (Cytomel) up until about 72 hours prior to the scan. You should not have to suffer for 3 months. T3 has a very short 1/2 life; literally hours. It is your active hormone.

Please inquire about this.


----------

